# which video camera (hdmi) to pc (usb 3.0) converter do you recommend?



## 7ommy (Oct 7, 2019)

Good morning, I bought a Sony pxw-z150 camcorder some time ago to shoot inline hockey games.
To stream I purchased the DIGITNOW converter! HDMI USB 3.0 Video capture dongle and Device for HDMI Card Full HD 1080P Dongle Audio Video Converter HDMI to USB Adapter for Windows Linux X OS system to view footage on OBS.
For the next season I want to buy a new converter to improve the quality of the incoming video in the PC. In fact, with this converter I can't understand why the video is not at all of the same quality as the video camera records.
In particular the colors I see in the PC are duller and the images are not as clear as in the video camera even though I have set the video settings on OBS to high bitrate and resolution values


----------



## Zeros.81 (Oct 7, 2019)

For me the best USB Capture cards are the MAGEWELL
https://www.magewell.com/capture/usb-capture-plus


----------



## 7ommy (Oct 7, 2019)

Zeros.81 said:


> For me the best USB Capture cards are the MAGEWELL
> https://www.magewell.com/capture/usb-capture-plus


you are right! I saw their products some days ago. I hope that I will find a cheaper solution but for this case I think that there are no other solutions. Thanks!


----------



## sglcc.live (Oct 9, 2019)

I capture slide presentations (from another PC sent by PowerPoint to a projector screen). Signal from the PC is through an HDMI port. I have an HDMI splitter sending the signal on one side to an HDMI to VGA converter then on to the projector and on the other side to an HDMI to USB comverter (CamLink4K, $114 on Amazon) and into my OBS Studio machine. OBS sees this as a simple USB webcam. I have another USB PTZ camera also connected to that same PC. OBS sees both cameras with no problem.


----------

